# Rack of lamb ribs.....



## twothphry (Sep 1, 2014)

My wife scored a rack of lamb ribs at the market and I plan to smoke them up on Labor Day. Any suggestions on preparation and rub? What temperature and length of time should I use? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi there! Maybe this will help? Cheers! - Leah

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151287/smoked-australian-lamb-chops-in-cognac-herbs-de-provence


----------

